# Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 (not Trident)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey,
Does anyone have a used Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 for sale? I want an old (not the Trident) model so I can put the rod holder on the semi-raised center. I have one and I love it, but it is kept in Long Island. I live in Chantilly, Va. 

Joe


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I do. However I cannot say for sure that the one I have is up for sale. The one I have was purchased in 2005, used in the water (fresh) 6 times and then garage kept. I told my daughter I was going to put up all of the kayaks for sale this year. Then my grandaughte asked if she could have the prowler. I am going to give her the chance to show me she is really interested. If you haven't found one by mid may, let me know, as I will know by then if she is really interested. If she is not, then I will be putting up the prowler, plus a 12 ft tarpon, and a 13 ft Ocean Kayak plus a Blue Mountain Trailer (go to blue mountain outfitters of myersville pa). I guarntee it will be a sweet deal for someone. And by chance, I come down to Chantilly twice a year to buy a load of sprits. I could meet you around Rt 50 and Rt 28.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

LostLures said:


> Well, I do. However I cannot say for sure that the one I have is up for sale. The one I have was purchased in 2005, used in the water (fresh) 6 times and then garage kept. I told my daughter I was going to put up all of the kayaks for sale this year. Then my grandaughte asked if she could have the prowler. I am going to give her the chance to show me she is really interested. If you haven't found one by mid may, let me know, as I will know by then if she is really interested. If she is not, then I will be putting up the prowler, plus a 12 ft tarpon, and a 13 ft Ocean Kayak plus a Blue Mountain Trailer (go to blue mountain outfitters of myersville pa). I guarntee it will be a sweet deal for someone. And by chance, I come down to Chantilly twice a year to buy a load of sprits. I could meet you around Rt 50 and Rt 28.


Sweet. I will wait.

Joe
703-282-3816
[email protected]


----------

